# Heaviest E-Bike



## NickWi (30 Jun 2019)

Just as a bit of fun, what's the heaviest regular e-bike you've come across?

By regular I mean a current standard production Road/Commuter/MTB oriented model. No Cargo, Tandems or Trikes or specific heavy duty designs, and definately no homemade specials or semi mopeds clones.

My opener. 68lb / 30.9kg
https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radrover-electric-fat-bike


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2019)

30.9 kg . I think mines heavy at 23kg and I'm just grimacing at the idea of fitting Marathon Plus tyres at nearly a kilo each .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

How about 34kg?

https://electricbikereview.com/e-lux/all-trac-electric-cruiser/


----------

